

Ask HN: Find three positive integers a, b, and c - dariobarila

which can satisfy the equation a^3 + b^3 = c^3.
One of my friends, will give you 550 euros.
Solution a=0, b=0 and c=0 is not valid.
======
ColinWright
It's been known for hundreds of years that this is not possible. Euler gave a
proof in 1770:

[http://fermatslasttheorem.blogspot.com/2005/05/fermats-
last-...](http://fermatslasttheorem.blogspot.com/2005/05/fermats-last-theorem-
proof-for-n3.html)

See also: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermat%27s_Last_Theorem>

~~~
dariobarila
Excellent resource! Thanks for sharing.

------
dariobarila
Wow! My first question on HN, has not been answered for hundreds of years! My
friend made ​​me a fish of April, four months late :)

